# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [CD Player] Όταν το παλιο CD player κάνει skip το πρώτο track

## Ακρίτας

Όταν το παλιο CD player κάνει skip το πρώτο track

...και παίζει κανονικά όλα τα υπόλοιπα (σε κάθε CD).

sony cdp_b.jpg

Αφού εξασφαλίσουμε ότι δεν είναι θέμα κεφαλής (πόλωση, εστίαση) που κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν είναι.

1. Αδιαφορούμε για συμβουλές από τα άδυτα του ίντερνετ του τύπου:  "ρίχτο στη θάλασσα", "θάψε το στον κήπο" κλπ.
2. Καθαρίζουμε ευγενικά την κεφαλή με μαλακό πανί μικροϊνών (όχι μπατονέττες) και ισοπροπυλική αλκοόλη. 
3.  Καθαρίζουμε τις ράγες επάνω στις οποίες κινείται η κεφαλή από τυχόν  παλιά γράσσα με μπατονέττα και ισοπροπυλική αλκοόλη και τις λιπαίνουμε  ξανά με λευκό γράσσο λιθίου (αποκλείονται τα προϊόντα πετρελαίου).
4. Εξετάζουμε λεπτομερειακά με μεγενθυντικό φακό τα γρανάζια που κινούν την κεφαλή.

Αν η μέχρις εδώ εργασία δεν αποδώσει.

5.  Εντοπίζουμε επάνω στον κινητήρα που περιστρέφει το CD κάποια μικρή  τρυπούλα κοντά στη βάση του και ψεκάζουμε με σπρέυ καθαρισμού επαφών  ΧΩΡΙΣ ΛΑΔΙ μια φορά. ΔΕΝ ΨΕΚΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΞΟΝΑ.

Αν ούτε και το τελευταίο μέτρο αποδώσει σκεφτόμαστε σοβαρά να χαρίσουμε το μηχάνημα στο φόρουμ για ανταλλακτικά.

Τα παραπάνω εφαρμόστηκαν με επιτυχία (5ο βήμα) στο παραπάνω εικονιζόμενο SONY CDP-M75 του '87.

----------

angel_grig (15-12-17)

----------

